#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Υποχρεώσεις επιβλέποντα &ι ιδιοκτήτη για οικοδομική άδεια που εκδόθηκε προ της 01.03.2012 και δεν ξεκίνησαν εργασίες

## sac

θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω,για οικοδομή που εχει εκδοθεί οικοδομική αδεια με το παλιό καθεστώς και δεν εχει γίνει καμμία εργασία ,τι υποχρεώσεις εχω σαν επιβλέπων και ποιές  οι υποχρεώσεις του ιδιοκτήτη σύμφωνα με τον 4030/2012

----------


## Xάρης

Διάβασε το άρθρο 45 του Ν.4030/11 και την *Εγκύκλιο 621/09.03.2012*.

----------

